# DAT - Converter



## WabbaJack (19. August 2004)

Hallo, 

Ich suche einen "einfachen" Converter der mit Datein mit der endung .dat in MP3 oder Wave umwandelt! Hab schon viele Ausprobiert aber irgendwie hat das alles nicht so hingehauen! Weniger ist halt manchmal einfach mehr 

Würde mich über jede Antwort freuen! Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (21. August 2004)

[Hier Drücken]
Das Programm mal antesten,
Wie kommst du dadrauf dat files in mp3 zu konvertieren ?
aus diversen games raus ?
oder wie dürfen wir uns das vorstellen ?


----------



## WabbaJack (24. August 2004)

Hi ich möchte aus einem Game die Sounds haben und die sind in DAT gespeichert, ich weiss das es irgendwo einen Konverter dafür gibt, nur leider weiss ich net mehr wo ich den gefunden habe! 

Es muss nicht unbedingt MP3 sein kann auch WAVE oder ein anderes gängiges Format sein! 

Aber vielen dank schonmal für den Link werde es gleich ma Testen!

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## WabbaJack (25. August 2004)

Hi, 

Sorry wenn ich nochmal Störe! Aber das ist nicht so das Richtige was ich gesucht habe! Ich möchte ein Proggie was nicht sooooo umfangreich ist! 

Das ist zwar bestimmt sehr gut aber für mein Vorhaben gebe ich nicht mehrere hunder Euro aus um eine Dat zu MP3 zu Convertieren! 

Also nochmal zu meiner Frage die wohl alle verstehen sollten! 

Gibt es einen Converter der eine .Dat Datei (wo man vermutet das das eine Soundfile ist) in ein MP3 oder ein anderes gängiges Format Convertiert! z.B. Wave etc. 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. August 2004)

Probier mal das da hier:

Goldwave 

Damit hab ich früher (wohl mit einer älteren Version)  auch schon x-beliebige Dateien "als Soundfile" geöffnet.. man kann dann angeben von welcher Samplingfrequenz,Bitrate usw usw er ausgehen soll. Wenns dann z.b. zu langsam oder zu schnell abgespielt wird, musst du eben mit den Raten etwas rumspielen, da dann das File eine andere Bitrate oder Samplingfrenz hat, als du eingestellt hast.. Aber möglich sein sollte es auf alle Fälle sowas zu öffnen denk ich.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## WabbaJack (25. August 2004)

Hi BeaTBoxX, 

Habe das Proggi mal getestet also sehr gut ist es ja aber es unterstützt leider nicht mein Format  Anscheinend weiss hier wirklich keiner was ich meine! Naja ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe! 

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack ;-)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. August 2004)

Also eine *.dat-datei-öffnen-funktion wirst du da SO sicher nicht finden.
Wie gesagt ist schon ne Weile her, aber  ich hab damit früher "unbekannte" Datein geöffnet.

Aber generell kann man auch nicht sagen .dat  = .dat
Wer weiss auf welche Art und Weise ein Software Hersteller seine verwendeten Daten in Dateien packt.. Evtl is das ein ganz eigenes Format in dem irgendwie die Sounddatein zusammengehangt.. oder sonstwie abgelegt sind. Gepackt.. rueckwaerts..zerstueckelt..  sonstwas.. also geh nicht davon aus, dass eine.dat Datei immer gleich aufgebaut ist.. Sicher kann man glueck haben, und es ist eigentlich nur eine umbenannte wav,aiff, mp3 oder ogg Datei odersowas..aber zwingend ist das nicht  würd ich sagen.

Bestes Beispiel Doom3 -> die .pk4 Dateien sind auch nur  Archive, die man mit Winrar öffnen kann. (bringt übrigens Performance wenn man die Dinger entpackt und die pk4 files löscht, weil kein entpacken während des spiels nötig ist)


Gruß
Frank

EDIT: Schickst du mir mal so ein File wenns nicht allzu gross ist? Würds gern mal probieren. an die  ->mailto:  Be@TBoxX.de


----------



## WabbaJack (26. August 2004)

Hi BeaTBoxX,

Vielen dank für dein bemühen weiss ich sehr zu schätzen! Das wusste ich jetzt naturlich nicht das die so verstrickt sind! Ich habe im internet mal irgendwo gelesen das wenn man vermutet das sich dahinter eine Soundfile versteckt das das dann womöglich auch eine ist! 

Ich weiss z.B. von einem Schulkameraden das er die auch irgendwie zu einer MP3 gemacht hat und er sagte mir das er das mit einem Converter gemacht hat! Da ich ihn leider nicht mehr sehe kann ich ihn des bezüglich auch nich fragen wie er das überhaubt bewekstelligt hat! 

Ich werde dir gleich mal eine Datei zukommen lassen wo ich das halt einfach mal vermute das es eine ist! 

Zu deinem Programm! Sicherlich lässt sich diese Datei öffnen, habe ich ja auch geschafft! Allerdings kommt nur ein Rauschen an! Ich weiss natürlich jetzt nicht ob das an der DemoVersion liegt weil die ja sowieso nur 60sek abspielen tut! 

Aber wenn du das damit hinkriegst dann kann ich mir auch sicher gehen das ich meine Geld nicht einfach so rausschmeiße  

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## brel (26. August 2004)

**.*dat in *.*mp3*

Hallo, alles viel zu kompliziert.
Deaktiviere doch mal unter Arbeitsplatz/Ansicht/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht"Dateinamenerweiterung bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden", dann kannst du die dat.-Datei tatsächlich ohne weiteres in eine mp3-Datei umbennen. Und sie benimmt sich dann auch als solche! Garantiert.
Gruß
brel


----------



## WabbaJack (28. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tip @brel ich werde das nachher mal ausprobieren! Hoffentlich klappt das wie du sagst  

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## DrHonigtau (29. August 2004)

Wenn du die mp3-file dann offen hast, speicher sie irgendwie nochmal ab, um keinen "Speicherüberschuss" zu haben.

Bei Bilddateien is es nämlich das selbe. Wenn ich den Parameter *.bmp einfach in *.jpg umbenenne, wird die Datei zwar als JPG angenommen, jedoch is sie meist über 1 MB groß. Also irgendein dummes Bildprog aufmachen, und einfach  mit "Speichern unter..." die existierende Datei überschreiben.
Dann wird die Datei je nach größe etwa 50 kb haben.

Also selbiges mit Audiofiles


----------



## WabbaJack (30. August 2004)

Hi alle zusammen!  

Ich bin echt froh das es euch gibt! @Brel dein Tip war erste Sahne hat genauso funktioniert wie du gesagt hast vielen vielen Dank dafür  

@DrHonigtau Auch dir vielen Dank für den nützlichen Tip! 

Ihr beide habt mir sehr weiter geholfen! Dafür nochmal Danke 

Mit freundlichem Gruss WabbaJack


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (31. August 2004)

*Re: *.*dat in *.*mp3*



> _Original geschrieben von brel _
> *Hallo, alles viel zu kompliziert.
> Deaktiviere doch mal unter Arbeitsplatz/Ansicht/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht"Dateinamenerweiterung bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden", dann kannst du die dat.-Datei tatsächlich ohne weiteres in eine mp3-Datei umbennen. Und sie benimmt sich dann auch als solche! Garantiert.
> Gruß
> brel *


aber nur weil diese auch als MP3 Audio format drinne steckt und nicht Konvertiert wurde.
Es gibt auch audio Dateien für Games etc. die dadurch *nicht* umgewandelt werden können.
Die Hersteller möchten halt Ihr Material Bestmöglich schützen.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. August 2004)

Jepp.. ich würde das auch unter "Glück gehabt" einstufen ^^


----------

